# Colorado Mountain Wine Fest Competition



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2010)

Judging was last Sunday. 

I entered 5 wines, each winning a bronze medal... 

2009 Cab Franc
2008 Brunello
2008 Petit Sarah 
2008 Pinto Noir 
2007 Merlot


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!

Where you expecting better or worse?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Judging was last Sunday.
> 
> I entered 5 wines, each winning a bronze medal...
> 
> ...



YAAA HOOOO! Congratulations, way to go!!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 22, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Where you expecting better or worse?



I was expecting worse. This competition was on the other side of the country and they give an extra judging point to local, Colorado, winemakers. I did not think that all five entries would hit.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I was expecting worse. This competition was on the other side of the country and they give an extra judging point to local, Colorado, winemakers. I did not think that all five entries would hit.



Good deal then - congrats!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally... 

Got my medals in the mail. 

Only took a month. 

Oh to live and work in Colorado!


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Finally...
> 
> Got my medals in the mail.
> 
> ...



Amen!!!


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Nice job on the medals John!


----------

